# What is popcorning?



## Marz42 (Feb 7, 2014)

What does it mean when someone says a rat is 'popcorning'? I've seen a few videos online so I know what it looks like, but I am just wondering what it actually is, behavior-wise.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I think from my understanding it is excitement? I am no expert but that is what I read on google


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

My lads tend to do it when they're excited so I always took it as excitement also


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Popcorning is something rats do when they are excited or having fun. They just kind of jump/wiggle mid-step ad pop up in the air like a kernel of popcorn popping! It's really cute, mostly it tends to occur when the rats are young but can be displayed throughout life


----------



## Marz42 (Feb 7, 2014)

After watching loads of videos and getting these explanations, I'm now pretty sure that this is what Grizz does every time she free-ranges. Little bugger hops all over the place like a tiny rabbit.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

A sign of excitement and happiness that is often seen in play. Some rats do it their whole lives, but it is typically seen in young rats. Only one of my 5 boys still popcorns and he is the youngest. Cherish it while you can!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

They are literally jumping for joy


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Ah, I'm sad to hear that it most likely won't happen into adult hood. It's so cute when they do it..


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Mine are almost 6 months and they still popcorn. Especially when I get them all over excited from tickles and hand chases. Long may it last!


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Delilah popcorns, I think, when she knows it's time to come out. She hops and runs in circles and sometimes both so it's like a little spin hop lol. This morning she popcorned on my shoulder! I had a mini heart attack thinking she was going to fall off of me!


----------

